# RCR DP1 Meaford



## Sonnyjim (23 Jan 2008)

1. I was wondering if anybody knew any information about when the RCR DP1 course would be running in Meaford next. I have just completed a component transfer to the Regular Force and will be moving to the Meaf shortly where I will be in PAT Platoon I am told. 

2. Also, I am curious to know for those with experience who have completed their DP1 in Meaford or taught this course (Reg Force) , what the daily schedule is like time wise (minus the 2 week field exercise). I know that my DP1 a few years ago for the Reserves was fast tracked and many days were 0400-1100. As well, is it dependant on the course instructor for privaledges or is it course standard? Is it a typical 0530-1800 day with privaledges to the mess and gym? (I know this sounds far fetched, and yes minus field days) And what kind of weekends off are we looking at approximately? I am married and am pretty much just curious how many weekends off I'll be able to see my wife. 

3. And quickly, if I am in PAT platoon for a month or so before course starts, what kinds of things do you do (never been in PAT before). Thanks for all replies in advance.


----------



## Haggis (23 Jan 2008)

There are bags and boatloads of threads on the Infantry, DP1, The RCR, Meaford and dozens of other relevant topics in here.  I suggest you use the handy-dandy "Search" function.  It will save you from being dogpiled for asking questions that have already been answered.


----------



## Sonnyjim (23 Jan 2008)

Search option gave great results. Thanks for the tip. However, how do you think I should go about getting information about course dates for RCR DP1? Thanks.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Jan 2008)

If you're going to PAT platoon, and don't have DP1 dates, they likely don't have dates for you either. That's why you're going to PAT platoon. When they get the dates, they'll let you know.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

